# Sally-T Fishing Tonight (Sat.)



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm Going out tonight (Sat)... Boarding at 4:30, leaving at 5:00, return at 9:00PM.

If some of you have a chance to get out, the boat will likely be uncrowded. 

$23 .. print the coupon (first page off the website.

http://www.sallytfishing.com (directions there too!)

Late notice, but would be nice to meet any of you who might want to go out in the bay tonight. Cheap enough! Bait and tackle included if you don't want to bring your own rig.

I have the "itch" tonight... hope those flatties scratch it!

Come if you can!

Bob


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HighCap56!

Yo Bob, did you get out?


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

what fish are being targeted. or just a bottom fishing trip. would love to catch any but croaker but yet croaker would still be worth it.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes ... didn't reply to this thread since it was just a one-night deal and was looking for company!

Caught ,my FIRST FLOUNDER! Was 1/2 inch short, but was a nice fish.

Also caught a lot of croaker.

Others caught flounder.

That evening was a little cold, and a bit slow, but you could catch all the coaker you wanted. It was a normal drift trip.

Started out by the 2nd Island at CBBT and moved from there to Oceanview.

Had fun... Bunch of guys were they having a "fishing" bachelor party.

I always meet some nice people when I go out on the boat. Haven't met a jerk yet.

In short, nothing earthshaking that evening, but fun none the less.

Bpb


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

HighCap,
Does the Sally T always stay inside the Bay? Heading down last part of June and would really like to take a trip. Talked to the captain last October, the water was pretty rough with a 6-8 foot swell but he said if he got enough people to pay for most of the gas he would go out. Unfortunatly only a couple of us showed. Seems like a good guy. If you bring your own tackle, what do you recomend as far as rod and reel and what is the range of weights needed. Also does he limit the size of the tackle box you bring or do you just need a handful of double drop bottom rigs? Lot of questions I know but would appreciate the help. Glad to hear you already hooked up with Mr Flattie
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

PlankCaster said:


> *HighCap,
> Does the Sally T always stay inside the Bay? Heading down last part of June and would really like to take a trip. Talked to the captain last October, the water was pretty rough with a 6-8 foot swell but he said if he got enough people to pay for most of the gas he would go out. Unfortunatly only a couple of us showed. Seems like a good guy. If you bring your own tackle, what do you recomend as far as rod and reel and what is the range of weights needed. Also does he limit the size of the tackle box you bring or do you just need a handful of double drop bottom rigs? Lot of questions I know but would appreciate the help. Glad to hear you already hooked up with Mr Flattie
> Tight lines and popped riggers *


Most of the time they will stay in the Bay, but will go as far as 2-2 1/2 hours out sometimes to target Sea Bass or Spades>

He won't go out if it is dangerous, or green water as he calls it. A bunch of headboats went out Saturday morning when he turned around after hitting 6 foot waves and swells. Those who went on the other boats that did NOT turn back came in looking either deathly ill or just plain pissed off.

I bring my own tackle. Most of the time I take a 7ft med spinner and a small box of rigs and an artificial lure or three. Some bring "normal" size takleboxes as well. You can get all the rigs and weights you will need from the crew. Other folks bring ultra lights. It all depends. I brought a boat road with a heavy reel the other night in hopes of something large, but never used it.

Good boat, Captain and Crew. They work hard to put you on the fish.

Bob


----------

